# Say goodbye



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

http://img.tapatalk.com/d/14/02/27/esasynag.jpg[/IMG

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing the equally lovely short coated beauty tomorrow!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She is adorable. She will be lovely no matter what her coat is like!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Looking at her face, I think she knows what is in store 
Willow is so beautiful she'll look stunning even if she is shaved 
(Hope your Dad is not doing the haircut!)


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Looking at her face, I think she knows what is in store
> Willow is so beautiful she'll look stunning even if she is shaved
> (Hope your Dad is not doing the haircut!)


Lol he is horrified that I'm cutting her (mind you he keeps his own dog short) but I have to stand to comb her, mostly to keep her there while I do it, and she is finally starting to matt. With my leg the way it is, I don't have it in me right now and I know if I slip up for days at a time she will be in an awful state. 
It will grow back and really I like the short velvety look just as much. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ohhhh - don't scalp willow!! 
A shorter cut maybe, I'm as anxious as you Donna!  x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I have a huge list of directions including the size comb I want used but you never know. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I have a huge list of directions including the size comb I want used but you never know.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


Well I hope your staying & supervising??


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ooh don't worry Donna she'll look lovely, she's absolutely beautiful all the way through


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Well I hope your staying & supervising??


Nope I'm at work 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Heart did a flip as I thought you were leaving. So relieved, will be interested to see h
Ow beautiful she will look.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Cat 53 said:


> Heart did a flip as I thought you were leaving. So relieved, will be interested to see h
> Ow beautiful she will look.


Here she is














Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Stunning! And as lovely as ever, just svelte, sleek and even more beautiful now.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Gorgeous girl!!! Just lovely and she looks very very happy!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Willow looks lovely. Wish I was close enough for a cuddle, she must feel very soft 
Dot is going to be trimmed next week.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

See! Beautiful as ever  She looks almost the same size as Ozzy now  that's a lovely cut Donna, do you like it?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Love her new short look! She looks so much younger now Bet she is soft and smells pretty Still a cutie!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Willow looks lovely. Wish I was close enough for a cuddle, she must feel very soft
> Dot is going to be trimmed next week.


Good luck little Dotty it'll be interesting to see what's under the eyebrows


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> See! Beautiful as ever  She looks almost the same size as Ozzy now  that's a lovely cut Donna, do you like it?


I haven't seen her in person yet but she looks cute. My hubby said the same thing about Ozzy being her size now. 

I can't wait to see beautiful Dot. Make sure we get before and after please 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ah willow still looks gorgeous - do you know why?
Because Her gorgeous face, chops, moustache, & ears are still there - which give her that beautiful characteristic face. Xx


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Funny, Neil said something very similar to me when I came back from the hairdressers on Friday


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Funny, Neil said something very similar to me when I came back from the hairdressers on Friday


The walnut is a dying breed - a true gentleman!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Ah willow still looks gorgeous - do you know why?
> Because Her gorgeous face, chops, moustache, & ears are still there - which give her that beautiful characteristic face. Xx


Now that I am here looking at her I would ask them not to dome her head so much next time  I miss her crazy willow head


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Now that I am here looking at her I would ask them not to dome her head so much next time  I miss her crazy willow head



She is the poo queen of bed head. I love her so and with her cut she looks like Lexi in technicolor. Adorable!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Now that I am here looking at her I would ask them not to dome her head so much next time  I miss her crazy willow head


It's not overly domed though, nothing a quick flick with your scissors and some water couldn't tame. I found that about Poppy's first cut so next time I said flat head please and showed her some pics. She said it was purely the blow dry that puffed it up but she obviously did something different because it was much better. As Tracey said, her face is perfect which takes some doing so I think it's brill. I bet she feels so light now


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

She looks lovely
It's surprising how much smaller they look when they've had a hair cut.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

ooh, thats a nice groom Donna, as others have said, she still looks like Willow, I think its the head more than the body that changes them, I had been trimming Dudley's head little and often way before I finally cut his long body hair so it was much less of a shock than it would have been otherwise. I expect it would have been harder for the groomer to get a nice even look if he had left her head longer but next time she is groomed or you do her, her head can be left so you can keep the old Willow bed head look!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't think it's domed! It just needs roughed up a bit!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

She looks gorgeous. Still a stunning red head.


----------

